# Halloween



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)




----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

lol


----------



## Ryan415689 (Oct 7, 2008)

LOL


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

By any chance was that _Obama's_ house in Chicago?


----------



## bsmith_tsu (Oct 28, 2008)

Haha!


----------



## Beefcake (Sep 27, 2008)

*FUNNY* stuff!


----------

